# ADA Tanks



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

I just want to know is there a place that we can get ADA tanks in the GTA?
or I have to order online? And for the people that have the tanks. Where do you get it and how much you pay for it? 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As far as I know, there is no local place in the GTA that sells ADA tanks. I do know there's a store in BC that sells them, but shipping would probably cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Look into having it custom made - there are a number of shops in the GTA that make their own tanks.

IMO, Miracles has the best workmanship of the custom tanks I've seen so far.


----------

